# Ryobi CS30



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

My neighbor just brought me a Ryobi CS30 String trimmer. It starts but you can't give it any throttle or it will die. It will also only idle for about 15 seconds before dieing. She said her son had been messing with it and probly made it worse. She said they bought it a year ago as a reconditioned unit..

I was going to adjust the idel mixture screws and try to start it. The mixture screws have plastic caps on them. one red the other white. It seem that I read a post that you can cut the caps off so they can be adjusted, is that right? The caps pull outward a little bit but have tangs on them so you cant turn them very far.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Is there a special tool needed to turn the mixture screws?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The red one is the high speed or load adjustment turn it counter clockwise as far as it will go and see if that will help. If it does not they can be pulled off with a pair of pliers and you can gain access to the adjustment screw under the cap. The white cap is the low speed or idle circuit.

Chances are the carburetor needs to be cleaned and or rebuilt, these units should run ok with in the limits of the caps. If this unit has not been run in over a year, the diapharms may be stiff and if they are, you will not be able to get it to adjust properly.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

the caps are to keep people from tampering with the mixture.................you can remove them by simply pulling them off ( though i dont recommend it )...........given the descripion of the problem, my guess is stale fuel and you may need a new diaphragm.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I got the caps off, turned the screws all the way in then back out 1 1/2 turns. Now the only way the engine will start is the choke off and the throttle trigger held wide open. Once it starts it will not gain RPM, and will only run for about 20 seconds. I have tried it with the fuel cap off.

Time to get a kit and rebuild the carb.

Thanks


----------

